# Wife of 10 years walked out and has not been the women I married



## Brokenhearted36

My wife left 40 days ago now she had a no contact order placed on me for trying to get her back home she wont talk to me she said that she doesn't love me anymore she is not coming back.

I have not talked to her for 28 days and she is still cold to me and anyone that talks to her she tells things to the boys that a mother shouldn't she has said she has to think of her self the kids will be ok she is lying and doing bad things to make matters worst.

She sits in her mother's house and does nothing when the boys go with her they say she is mean and sad pays no attention to them. The women I married on the other hand was crazy about me same as I her we fit together so great true love she always told me I was a blessing from God to her she could NEVER live with out me loved her kids happy out going and full of love would do anything for anyone.

I was so proud of her and what she had over come and accompanied we could finish each other sentences and thought about the same thing at the same time.

I dont know what to do to get my wife back I love her so much and the boys are hurting really bad and I have a army of negative feelings emotions and people tearing us farther apart please help this is all I have left


----------



## EleGirl

How long have you been married? How old are your children?

It sounds like your wife is very depressed. Has she ever sought any kind of counseling or help for depression?

What kind of inappropriate things is she telling the children? What has she told you is her reason for leaving?


----------



## MattMatt

How did she get the order taken out on you?

What did you do, if anything, to deserve that?


----------



## sokillme

Go talk to a lawyer and figure out your rights.


----------



## skerzoid

How about hitting the return button for paragraphs and periods.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

skerzoid said:


> How about hitting the return button for paragraphs and periods.


 How about lighten up. A little empathy goes a long way.


----------



## MattMatt

skerzoid said:


> How about hitting the return button for paragraphs and periods.


If you were that concerned you could have helped by quoting the post and adding paragraph breaks?


----------



## Blondilocks

MattMatt said:


> If you were that concerned you could have helped by quoting the post and adding paragraph breaks?


He has a duplicate thread in Going Through Separation or Divorce.


----------

